# Big Thanks to Precision Taping



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

I know moose boy has contributed a great deal to this site and the trade...but today he went a step further; I was in a jam last week when I busted my last zooka blade...I have extras but of course no clue where they are...

Unlike you southern tapers no one, I mean no one sells taper parts around here...so I frantically ordered some but it takes a week to get them.

So I texted Brian...and he came through! 

He even went out of his way to drop off the blades! 

Dude, huge thanks!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

That mooseboy what a good guy:clap:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

You're quite welcome! :yes:
And you were right! Your wife's not hard to look at! :laughing:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You're quite welcome! :yes:
> And you were right! Your wife's not hard to look at! :laughing:


I knew that was coming...

Consider it your payment!:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

getplastered said:


> I knew that was coming...
> 
> Consider it your payment!:thumbup:


:lol::lol:
Get your Canadian Tire compressor?


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> :lol::lol:
> Get your Canadian Tire compressor?


Total score....needed a few more cfm for all that knockdown I've been doing....sh!ts really catching on here...I love it!


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

getplastered said:


> Total score....needed a few more cfm for all that knockdown I've been doing....sh!ts really catching on here...I love it!


Easy money!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice man!
Ya, I'm going to try and change up my knockdown's a bit...
I don't know how, but I'm scared that it's starting to get done too much around here, so I wanna do something different that will make it stand out more. I really like the look.
I was thinking of mixing in some white venetian plaster with the mud and then spraying the knock down; afterwards I'd give it a light sand with my porter cable with like a 700gritt paper or something.
Try and achieve a burnished reflective knockdown look. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You're quite welcome! :yes:
> And you were right! Your wife's not hard to look at! :laughing:


Forget the Moose video you owe us, go back and take pictures of getplastereds wife


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Nice man!
> Ya, I'm going to try and change up my knockdown's a bit...
> I don't know how, but I'm scared that it's starting to get done too much around here, so I wanna do something different that will make it stand out more. I really like the look.
> I was thinking of mixing in some white venetian plaster with the mud and then spraying the knock down; afterwards I'd give it a light sand with my porter cable with like a 700gritt paper or something.
> Try and achieve a burnished reflective knockdown look. :yes:


I sprayed knockdown ceilings in my kids bedrooms and i have a glitter gun so i glittered them up looks perfect for kids. When i was working out west in medicine hat i painted a high ceiling flat black and did a splatter on it look sweet! PT i always thought of tinting the mud with a swirl effect blue tint mix it till it not completely mixed (swirl) throw some in the hopper spray and knock down.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> I sprayed knockdown ceilings in my kids bedrooms and i have a glitter gun so i glittered them up looks perfect for kids. When i was working out west in medicine hat i painted a high ceiling flat black and did a splatter on it look sweet! PT i always thought of tinting the mud with a swirl effect blue tint mix it till it not completely mixed (swirl) throw some in the hopper spray and knock down.


Hey, you just stole my answer

Many variations by painting the ceiling a different colour. (other than white) then tinting or not tinting your mud:yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Us ont tapers always one step ahead of the competition lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya exactly! I've done that before. Mixed in different coloured paints. That turned out cool. One time I did a ceiling for one of the contractors I work, he's a big ArticCat fan so he painted his theater room or man cave or whatever it was all the ArticCat colours. I finished his ceiling by painting it a bright yellow, and then mixing in a bright orange in my mud for the knockdown. It looked pretty radical when it was done.

But I still think some sort of venetian plaster knockdown would look sweet!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Nice man!
> Ya, I'm going to try and change up my knockdown's a bit...
> I don't know how, but I'm scared that it's starting to get done too much around here, so I wanna do something different that will make it stand out more. I really like the look.
> I was thinking of mixing in some white venetian plaster with the mud and then spraying the knock down; afterwards I'd give it a light sand with my porter cable with like a 700gritt paper or something.
> Try and achieve a burnished reflective knockdown look. :yes:


Question is, how much venetian plaster would your half to mix in with your mud.

Maybe go brave, and use veneer plaster, it will have a shiny look, and you can wax it too. Just don't get none in your eyes.:blink:

Or maybe urethane your knock down, like they did in the eighties with tile floors:whistling2::jester:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i tried the urethane look on a 300sq.ft ceiling last spring.level 5 in a spa room.i gave it 8 coats to even get close to the finish i was looking for.glass finish.a burnished finish may have worked better for what i was after.taking that look into a knockdown finish would look great.looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Moose boy sent me something in the mail









I'm afraid to open it









Maybe it's something bad, for all the times I torment him. What if it's a head of sheep, like the scene from the Godfather, saying I'm next









Or even worse,,, Moose poop,,,, or maybe a bomb:blink:

If anyone can guess what it is, I will give them 2 bucks (4 if 2bjr kicks in). It will make me feel safer when I open it tomorrow night.

I would like to say some tool manufacturer will give you a cool prize if you guess right, but that won't happen


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Moose boy sent me something in the mail
> 
> I'm afraid to open it
> 
> ...


I had a hell of a time dismembering that sheep to fit in that box :shifty:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I had a hell of a time dismembering that sheep to fit in that box :shifty:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats a big box, Mmmm, Tricky one to guess too, I will guess its not drywall related :yes: Unless its the mother load of fibafuse :blink:

WAIT, Got it, Its PTs p0rn stash from his teenage years


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Or maybe 4 Homax banjo`s.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

A Homax banjo, p0rn, 4 rolls of Fibafuse, a guitar, p0rn, best skateboard fail video, music cd that old people can't relate too, p0rn, stuffed moose, a subscription to Jenny Craigs weight loss program, and a T-shirt with I heart moose on it.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

stilts maybe


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

One T shirt?


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

moore said:


> One T shirt?


...and a sandbag to throw him off


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> stilts maybe


 QLTs


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> stilts maybe


You win 2 bucks

Thank you Mister Brian:yes:

2bjr has tried them out, I will try them tomorrow. Their high ones:blink:, will take me a bit to get use to them. I have hit that age where you keep them at the lowest setting. Just half to set the springs to my liking. For some reason stilts always lean forward on me:whistling2:

I don't get why you don't want me to send something back your way. So I will post my offer here, in case your workers are reading this post.

I offered to send some beer , and your boss (PT) said no

So thank you very much, my old pair are too worn and beat up. I have been using the mini baker too much in certain aspects, like pre-filling and screws, when I should be using stilts. Have tried 2bjr's sky walkers, and I'm not keen on them. Plus they scare me with how fast they are falling apart.

But I'm still going to call you Moose boy, and still torment you. It would not be fair to those sheep shagging Kiwi's if I did not:yes:

Thank you Moose boy


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You win 2 bucks
> 
> Thank you Mister Brian
> 
> ...


Ahahhh!!! I get it now! You're being set up there big buddy, QLT stilts, wish I woulda thought of that one! Good one PT!! :thumbup:



MarshalltownCoMkt said:


> Sorry about the delayed response. My account just got up and running a few days ago.
> 
> Most Marshalltown tools are Made in the USA. I'm not sure of the percentage, but it's extremely high. I'm guessing there is a very good chance that the drywall/plastering tools that the members of the forum use are all Made in the USA.
> 
> *Now, we do have some price point items in our QLT line that are imported. There are intended for a different type of customer that won't pay the prices for professional quality tools.* We are very open about what is made in the USA and what isn't. Take a look at our website or catalog and if you see the USA Flag logo next to an item, it's USA made.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> You win 2 bucks
> 
> Thank you Mister Brian:yes:
> 
> ...


You're a good bugger PT :thumbsup: ......sorry, that could be read two ways, I didn't mean you're good to bugger (sodomize), it just means good bugger 
Hey! I said 4 rolls of Fibafuse and I see 4 rolls of Fibafuse on the stilts, I think the 2 bucks should be split between me and Chris.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> You're a good bugger PT :thumbsup: ......sorry, that could be read two ways, I didn't mean you're good to bugger (sodomize), it just means good bugger
> Hey! I said 4 rolls of Fibafuse and I see 4 rolls of Fibafuse on the stilts, I think the 2 bucks should be split between me and Chris.


Hahaha! I noticed that too! I was like wth!? How did he randomly guess 4 rolls of FibaFuse?! :thumbsup: Goodjob!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> You're a good bugger PT :thumbsup: ......sorry, that could be read two ways, I didn't mean you're good to bugger (sodomize), it just means good bugger
> Hey! I said 4 rolls of Fibafuse and I see 4 rolls of Fibafuse on the stilts, I think the 2 bucks should be split between me and Chris.


 I don't think any of us would of figured the 2 little fatmen sodomizing the sheep! Or is that a 2buck creation?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> I don't think any of us would of figured the 2 little fatmen sodomizing the sheep! Or is that a 2buck creation?


Really!? You think I would have any part in that?
That was straight up 2buck! lol.
I sent the stilts, and 4 rolls of FibaFuse. :yes:


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I want free stuff lol


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! I noticed that too! I was like wth!? How did he randomly guess 4 rolls of FibaFuse?! :thumbsup: Goodjob!


And all I got was a lousy cutter blade...I really need to set the bar a little higher...:blink:

Good job pt...:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You win 2 bucks
> 
> Thank you Mister Brian:yes:
> 
> ...


 now you need one of these...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KEJ9iUi6s8&feature=plcp


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

getplastered said:


> And all I got was a lousy cutter blade...I really need to set the bar a little higher...:blink:
> 
> Good job pt...


That's because you suffer from having a good looking wife.

Are you sure Moose gave that cutting blade to you, or did he just lend it to you,,,,,,, You should be expecting him to come back for it any day now..... hide your wife:whistling2:



moore said:


> now you need one of these...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KEJ9iUi6s8&feature=plcp


LOL
The subject of your stilt stick came up yesterday. 2bjr was







to me to move the light for him well he was on the stilts. So I bent a corner bead and gave it to him, and he was like WTF am I suppose to do with this:blink:. I explained your stick to him, how it has a magnet and all...... he wants one now:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A T-stick works just as well.:thumbup:


----------

